# Help for puppy crying in the car



## wilsonc1984 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi 
Im new to this forum but looking for some tips or info on how to get a puppy to stop crying when travelling in the car
I have a 7 week old border collie she has had her jags and have started taking her out in the car and as soon as the car moves she starts whining 
I have tried sitting in the back seat with someone else driving and clapping her to try and relax her gave her toys to distract her and even lying her on the floor but nothing seems to work 

any info or tips would be appreciated as we have never had a dog that does this in the car


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*hi ya, do you have a crate you could use in the car?If so use the crate and cover it.I did this for one of my dogs and now he's fine.*


----------



## wilsonc1984 (Feb 20, 2010)

No i dont have a crate but i will give that a try 

Thanks


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Our puppy did this but it only lasted a couple of weeks then he was fine. It was horrible though, it made me want to turn around and go home. We just put up with it and he did get over it quite quickly.

If your puppy is 7 weeks then I assume she's only been on a few journies?


----------



## frizz2kuk (Jun 13, 2008)

We have a westie and she would cry in the car all the time. We kept trying different things and then we got her a big cushion for her bed in the house and now we put her on it in the back seat with her harness on. We found that after numerous journeys she crys at at first but then falls asleep on her cushion and is great. We still have someone sat in the back with her but she can last 3 and a half hour treks now and only cries when she needs the toilet. I just feel happy that she isn't a travel sick dog.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

If penny can't sit on my knee then she'll cry....on the rare ocasions that she can't I put her in a large cat carrier because it's dark and with her blanket and te dark she's ine and secure,,,,it doesnt last long, once your pup gets a little older and more used to the changes around she'll get sed to it, she's still young bless her xx


----------



## wilsonc1984 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies =D

I think im going to wait until she is 10 - 12 weeks old and try her in the car again 
bt still going to keep the tips from here in mind =D


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

All mine done this - i just ignored them - sounds harsh, but the more i pampered them and hushed them, the worse they seemed to be. 
Just remain calm, and keep on doing it, she will soon learn there is nothing to be scared of.
You could always try a dap, i think it is called? helps keep them calm.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

GillyR said:


> All mine done this - i just ignored them - sounds harsh, but the more i pampered them and hushed them, the worse they seemed to be.
> Just remain calm, and keep on doing it, she will soon learn there is nothing to be scared of.
> You could always try a dap, i think it is called? helps keep them calm.


I agree with this. I don't think leaving a week or two will make any difference. Just treat her in a matter of fact manner, ignore her and she will get used to it.

I know it's horrible and sounds harsh but we just ignored our pup when he cried in the car and now he's as good as gold in the car.


----------



## cgdrum (Oct 10, 2009)

My dog did this too, and we tried the crate and cover which only made it worse. We also tried the ignoring route which got us nowhere and took him out everyday to try and get him use to it! None of that worked.

Four months later we had a dog guard fitted in the car and just put him in the boot, with a toy and his vet bed. Turns out we actually have a very nosey dog and all he wanted to do was see out!:huh: Now he loves the car and just sits looking out the rear window for the entire journey and no noise unless someone drives very close, oh and he hates mopeds so barks at them too!


----------



## vickilouise170671 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello, I think you have got to try lots of ways to see which works for you. If you ignore the mild behaviour you dont want is the best way. I know it sounds a bit hard espally when they are crying an so little & all you want to do is munch them & make it okay but I think that giving fuss & attention when your dog is in an excited or scared state is wrong & what you are saying to them by fussing them is its okay to do that. My little Yorkie was the same & she even started to fake choking & coughinh to get attention!!!! what are they like they know the buttons to push LOL good luck Vicki x


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

My pup ( now 8 months) hated the car, he was sick and dribbled everywhere. He would also hide if he saw the car harness! I hence didn't feed before a car journey, ignored the dribble(invested in plastic sheet but have very dirty windows), tried to end each journey with something pleasant ie a walk and ignored him. I went in car with him at least daily and didn't fuss him at all when scared. Now he will hop in when told, no sick and no dribble. I wouldn't say he loves it but just accepts it now and gets something to chew in in the car. Tho I have noticed that he just likes to look out the window and smell the air. I think it is s case of "cruel to be kind" but lots of praise in between. Good luck


----------



## brandog (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmmm I wonder if treats would help in this situation. Your dog associates negative thoughts with travelling in the car, so we need to try and change this psychology with happy/positive thoughts. Maybe let your dog's favourite toy travel in the car as well and give your dog a treat when she gets in the car. Then continue to treat at traffic lights and at the end of the journey. All the best.


----------

